# Haunt Features on my blog this month!



## Rikki

I'm doing a series of haunt features on my blog for October. Each week I'll post a couple of interviews with owners of really awesome haunts (most of which are also members here!).

I posted the first one today - Lowdownrob's Visions of Madness! 
http://customzombie.blogspot.com/2010/10/visions-of-madness.html

If you guys would be so kind as to check it out and let me know what you think I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## GobbyGruesome

That was a great read and lots of fun. But "Halloween is so different than any other holiday because there's no pressures."   Nice that the whole family gets involved.

Photos are absolutely gorgeous (love the last one.)

It's also a great reminder that almost everybody starts small and in their own way...but big things (like VoM) some day come.


----------



## Rikki

I kind of laughed at the "no pressure" line too! I understand what he's saying though. All the pressure we experience in relation to Halloween is completely brought upon ourselves!


----------



## lowdwnrob

Like Rikki said, No pressure in the way that Christmas has with the gifts and getting to family members houses and those sorts of things. We all put pressure on ourselfs to have everything perfect and to complete everything on time. The truth is, that if you dont get something done you just dont put it out or it doesnt have the motion you wanted. Most people who walk through our yards are not as involved as the people on the forum and think its great even if you are not completly happy. 

Thanks for the compliments on the pictures. Some I took and some a friend took. I cant take credit for the one you like most but I will pass it on.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

All the photos were gorgeous, so congratulations. I think I'm drawn to the bottom one due to the amazing lighting (I'm really starting to obsess about that.)

It took me a while, but I understand what you mean about the pressure. It's completely different motivation. But I still found it a funny contrast to the recent "OMG It's Oct 1st!" posts on the boards. 

BTW, I started following you on Facebook and you folks are doing a great job there too. Love the mailbox.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Thank you very much Gobby. I will be working on it all day today.


----------



## halloween71

I added your blog to my favs.Great job!!!


----------



## Rikki

Thanks halloween71!


----------



## lowdwnrob

Are you still going to post links to the other blogs?


----------



## Rikki

Yep, next one goes up today!


----------



## Rikki

The next feature is up!
TK421's Mill Creek Haunted Hollow!
http://customzombie.blogspot.com/2010/10/mill-creek-haunted-hollow.html


----------



## lowdwnrob

Another succesful piece. I really like ready about other peoples yards and what drives them. Thanks for doing the peices.

I love the cider hut. we want to get a popcorn machine for the yard. Great idea and nice yard.


----------



## Rikki

Thanks LDR! They've been really fun to do (for me anyway!). I've got at least 5 more to do so they'll be spread out over the month. I'll continue to post here when there's a new one!


----------



## Terra

Another great post Rikki! I love hearing from other haunters on how they view Halloween.


----------



## Rikki

Alright, the third feature is up!
SKAustin's The Haunting Grounds!
http://customzombie.blogspot.com/2010/10/haunting-grounds.html


----------



## lowdwnrob

Another nice feature. I really like reading them.


----------



## Rikki

#4 is up!
Lauriebeast - The Sculptress of Scare!
http://customzombie.blogspot.com/2010/10/sculptress-of-scare.html


----------



## Rikki

Time for #5!
Terra Lair: Seven Layers of Scare
http://customzombie.blogspot.com/2010/10/terra-lair-seven-layers-of-scare.html


----------



## Rikki

Today's feature is up!
Pandora's Mourning Rose Manor
http://customzombie.blogspot.com/2010/10/mourning-rose-manor.html


I'm running a little behind schedule because of all the Halloween prep on top of work. I've got two features left to do and will try to get them up tomorrow and the 31st.


----------



## Rikki

So I didn't get them all done in time. Instead I've got a few after-Halloween features!  Today is JohnnyL's Love Manor!
http://customzombie.blogspot.com/2010/11/love-manor.html


----------



## Rikki

Last one for the year!
Dave Lowe's Haunt!
http://customzombie.blogspot.com/2010/11/dave-lowes-haunt.html


----------



## lowdwnrob

Great job on all the features. I look forward to more next year.


----------

